# Felt Z5



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Are they in the stores yet? Has anyone ridden one? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think they changed anything to the 2016 models. Otherwise great riding bike.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

STRANA said:


> I don't think they changed anything to the 2016 models. Otherwise great riding bike.



New for 2016 is threaded BB.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Ahhh I thought they had just used a adapter to make it threaded. As long as the Carbon layup and geometry is the same I can vouch it's an excellent ride. If they did make any changes i would only expect it to be better.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Z5 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

How about using Planet-X brakes and how big of a tire can one use?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> How about using Planet-X brakes and how big of a tire can one use?


Planet X brakes should work just fine. 

We recommend going no wider than a 27 or 28mm depending on the tire. Anything wider may rub the frame/fork once wheel/frame flex is factored in. Width measurements will vary quite a bit from one manufacturer to the next, and depending one your rim width, so, YMMV


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

wpcouch said:


> Planet X brakes should work just fine.
> 
> We recommend going no wider than a 27 or 28mm depending on the tire. Anything wider may rub the frame/fork once wheel/frame flex is factored in. Width measurements will vary quite a bit from one manufacturer to the next, and depending one your rim width, so, YMMV


Thanks. Continental GS4000 II are in the plans. Later to be paired with November wheels.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Gonna finally get a look at the Z5, dealer says he'll have one in a couple of weeks. Nice part is, he's only about 2 miles away.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

That dealer in Hialeah failed to come through. He's afraid of being stuck if he brings it in and I don't like the color. I had to call about 5 other dealers before I found one who has the Z5 in stock, Alex's Bike Shop in Davie Fl. They will call once the bike is built.

PS: No English spoken at the Hialeah store.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Color looks good on website. I have only owned the F series and I know they ride nice, can not imagine the z to be any different. Good luck with the test ride


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I just wish I could hear from anyone who either owns, or has ridden this bike.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

SundayNiagara said:


> I just wish I could hear from anyone who either owns, or has ridden this bike.


What specific questions do you have about the Z5?
-SD


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> What specific questions do you have about the Z5?
> -SD


No specific questions, just want to hear from owners and regular people who have ridden the bike as to how it rides/handles, how does it look, colorwise?


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

I can't help you on the colours, but I have a 2014 Z6 upgraded to Ultegra 11 speed, with 25mm Conti GP4000 tyres. It all works together very nicely.

I should add that I am 50 years old, 6'0" and +/- 175 lbs, so the slightly more upright geometry of the Z is perfect for me. I once rented an F3 and got pretty sore on it.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I will finally get to see this bike this coming week yeay! Meanwhile, I'm still hoping for comments/impressions.


----------



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a 2015 Z6, which is basically a Tiagra equipped Z5 (the same frame, fork and wheels). Frame has exceptional ride quality when it comes to dampen the road vibrations. It surprised me a lot, coming from a chromoly bike, which are known to have a great ride quality. Z6 is much smoother to ride than my old chro-moly bike with 30c tyres.

But I find the geometry a bit odd for an endurance/comfort oriented road bike (at least for 54cm frame). The top tube and the "reach" length is longer than other manufacturer's endurance bikes. It has more like a race bike geometry, except for the taller head tube. That is a good thing if you have the flexibility to reach the bars. After 1000k, I got used to it and never have a back or shoulder pain. But the other manufacturer's endurance bike's have more upright geometries.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I finally got a look at the Z5 today. Now I have to decide if I can hold my nose and buy it. The paint is worse in person than on the web.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> I finally got a look at the Z5 today. Now I have to decide if I can hold my nose and buy it. The paint is worse in person than on the web.


I don't have any experience with the Z5 but I heard good things about it from a friend of mine who rides one. And every bike picture on the web looks way better than in person. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Roland44 said:


> I don't have any experience with the Z5 but I heard good things about it from a friend of mine who rides one. And every bike picture on the web looks way better than in person. Let us know what you decide!



I've decided I can't live with the colors.


----------



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

SundayNiagara said:


> That dealer in Hialeah failed to come through. He's afraid of being stuck if he brings it in and I don't like the color. I had to call about 5 other dealers before I found one who has the Z5 in stock, Alex's Bike Shop in Davie Fl. They will call once the bike is built.
> 
> PS: No English spoken at the Hialeah store.


Alex's is probably one of the better known bike shops in the area. Did you get to demo it? What prices does Alex's sell "retail" or what % off retail?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Wuaname said:


> Alex's is probably one of the better known bike shops in the area. Did you get to demo it? What prices does Alex's sell "retail" or what % off retail?



I didn't like the looks of the bike.


----------

